# CHTS Compatability



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

I've been searching for a Cylinder head temp sensor for months now. I finally found one at the Z store. 

Are the 80-83 CHTS's compatible with an 85 z31 n/a ?


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

ZBUM's List of Z31 Commonly Requested Parts

^Go there^

You can order the proper CHTS, it's where I just got the one for my '84 Turbo z31. Get the Sub-harness as well.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks Much*

Thanks everything I need is there and more. I'm sitting on a wealth of information for this car, and that seemed to be a black hole in my searching.
I'm going to get a good membership on this forum next week, so worth it.

Thanks again,
Cory


----------

